# Hello some help pls



## exquisite (Dec 13, 2009)

Can u guys tell me were I can find some cello, viola and violins songs .. but only that no piano or harpon. Thank u


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 
do you mean recordings or sheet music?

dj


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

exquisite said:


> Can u guys tell me were I can find some cello, viola and violins songs .. but only that no piano or harpon. Thank u


These works are normally called string trios, string quartets, string quintets, etc. The word "song" is not relevant. A number of composers wrote such music, eg Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Brahms, plus many more.

The easiest way to find them is try Google, eg "Beethoven string quartet". It should come up with a list of sources longer than you can waive a stick at.


----------



## exquisite (Dec 13, 2009)

I thank Artemis.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

exquisite said:


> I thank Artemis.


I trust you found what you are looking for. Do come back and ask us about anything upon which you may require clarification. There's a veritable army of informed members here would be delighted to try to assist you further.


----------

